# obama not abiding



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

When the president of the United States signs a bill into law, it’s expected that he will abide by it. That’s not the case with President Obama, who has a sudden interest in novel legalistic interpretations getting him off the hook from laws he doesn’t like.

On Friday, the president signed the $1 trillion omnibus spending bill, which funds the government for the remaining nine months of the fiscal year. Afterward, he released a statement saying he won’t abide by the law because the Justice Department had advised that certain provisions are “subject to well-founded constitutional objections.” House Speaker John A. Boehner’s spokesman Kevin Smith told The Washington Times, “This president used to condemn the type of signing statements he is now embracing to ignore the will of Congress and the American people.”

MORE...... http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...-off-congress/


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

And this surprises who? He's a POS.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> And this surprises who? He's a POS.


With corn nuggets !


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Funny, I heard no complaints when bush pulled the same crap.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech said:


> Funny, I heard no complaints when bush pulled the same crap.


The dems howled and screamed when he did it. The libtard media went ballistic. I didn't like when Bush did it, but at least he never said he wouldn't. Obama said how he was going to be different. Wrong.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Bush sucked and Obama sucks too. Bring back Clinton:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Most of the time bush went to his ranch to work. I am pretty sure I would rather be on a ranch than in dc.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Funny, I heard no complaints when bush pulled the same crap.


That's funny, he couldn't blow his nose right as far as the media and Dems were concerned. And they complained all the way.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing Obama shipped his whole onterage over the Hawaii for the christmas and new year holiday, he rented a multi million dollar home for his family.

All this while we are going to pay more in taxes one way or another next year. At least bush didn't leave the united states and cross an ocean to vacation, he went to his ranch, or the goverment place in maine or wherever it is.

Regan did a good job, he stayed in washington at christmas so his secret service could have the time off with families.

It all sucks, its all bull**** and they are all crooked. No one is for the "People" anymore, they are for their own pocket books. Our democratic and republican leaders are all wealthy,e very one worth millions.

You think they got that way working a public service job?

crooks out for their own good. Don't even get me started on immigration....:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> That's funny, he couldn't blow his nose right as far as the media and Dems were concerned. And they complained all the way.


Kinda like faux news does for obama now.

My point in making the comment was not to start another dems vs. repubs debate. My point was that they are all tools and until people stop this "red team, blue team" crap we a all FOOKED.

How many of you guys went through PSI training and remember the part where they talk a bout creating multiple options to distract the customer from just saying "no". The same concept applies in politics. Make a nice dog and pony show so everyone can back their guy and think they are making a difference when in reality they are all circle jerking each other behind the scenes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> At least bush didn't leave the united states and cross an ocean to vacation


Oh crap! When did we give Hawaii away? Who did we give it to? :blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Kinda like faux news does for obama now.
> 
> My point in making the comment was not to start another dems vs. repubs debate. My point was that they are all tools and until people stop this "red team, blue team" crap we a all FOOKED.
> 
> How many of you guys went through PSI training and remember the part where they talk a bout creating multiple options to distract the customer from just saying "no". The same concept applies in politics. Make a nice dog and pony show so everyone can back their guy and think they are making a difference when in reality they are all circle jerking each other behind the scenes.


Zackly! And the longer we sit in this circle jerk the more of our freedoms and liberties will be gone and more of our money will be siphoned off in all these scams they are running... :yes:

So go with the red & blue bs until you have nothing left...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait, didn't Senator Obama say it was unpatriotic? As much as I hated it when Bush did it, Obama has made Bush look like a rookie. According to the Obama friendly New York Times, the National Debt has increased 42% under Obama during the first three years of his Presidency. Can we really afford another 5-years?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I myself am tired of all the bs from the politicians. I'm pushing for Ron Paul...


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

*Obummers trip to Hawaii*



bizzybeeplumbin said:


> it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing Obama shipped his whole onterage over the Hawaii for the christmas and new year holiday, he rented a multi million dollar home for his family.
> 
> All this while we are going to pay more in taxes one way or another next year. At least bush didn't leave the united states and cross an ocean to vacation, he went to his ranch, or the goverment place in maine or wherever it is.
> 
> ...


On the local news this morning they said his trip was pushing 4 million at this point. But he and his family did go release 4 baby turtles. My friends on Oahu say whenever he travels during his vacation it causes traffic in that area to completely shut down. Its bad enough he was just here for the APEC and said he would not where the Aloha shirt for the final picture due to it being costume clothing and than he traveled to the Asia and was seen wearing 2 different regional custom shirts. Should have seen the response on the local news about that one. Defiantly out of touch with everyday Americans


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> On the local news this morning they said his trip was pushing 4 million at this point. But he and his family did go release 4 baby turtles. My friends on Oahu say whenever he travels during his vacation it causes traffic in that area to completely shut down. Its bad enough he was just here for the APEC and said he would not where the Aloha shirt for the final picture due to it being costume clothing and than he traveled to the Asia and was seen wearing 2 different regional custom shirts. Should have seen the response on the local news about that one. Defiantly out of touch with everyday Americans


 They shut down both of our floating bridges every time he comes to town to raise money over in Medina.

It wouldn't be so bad if he gave the Transportation Dept. a travel itinerary and stuck to it.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> They shut down both of our floating bridges every time he comes to town to raise money over in Medina.
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if he gave the Transportation Dept. a travel itinerary and stuck to it.



Seattle traffic is bad enough without shutting down the bridges, I used to hate my commute from Everett to Olympia for certain projects, the early AM commute was OK, but going home was pain.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> I myself am tired of all the bs from the politicians. I'm pushing for Ron Paul...


Idk if I trust a man with two first names:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

smoldrn said:


> I myself am tired of all the bs from the politicians. I'm pushing for Ron Paul...


I think Ron Paul is a nut, But I do like his son Rand Paul.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I think Ron Paul is a nut, But I do like his son Rand Paul.


Ron Paul is a Libertoonian Nutter.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Seattle traffic is bad enough without shutting down the bridges, I used to hate my commute from Everett to Olympia for certain projects, the early AM commute was OK, but going home was pain.


We do our best to start the day as early as possible in order to miss the worst of the traffic both coming and going. I instituted the practice when fuel went over 4 bucks a gallon. Having 4 sometimes 5 trucks idling in bumper to bumper traffic was costing me a small fortune. I also forced my guys to clear a lot of the dead weight out of the trucks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Wait, didn't Senator Obama say it was unpatriotic? As much as I hated it when Bush did it, Obama has made Bush look like a rookie. According to the Obama friendly New York Times, the National Debt has increased 42% under Obama during the first three years of his Presidency. *Can we really afford another 5-years?*
> 
> Obama says adding $4 trillion to debt is unpatriotic. - YouTube


I voted for the guy once because the other guy was even worse. Not this time around.

Ron Paul!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> I voted for the guy once because the other guy was even worse. Not this time around.
> 
> Ron Paul!


You know he isn't going to make it past the Primaries, right?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> You know he isn't going to make it past the Primaries, right?


Then I will write him on my ballot.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

all i hear is ron paul if he doesnt get the nomination have you thought about what you are going to do, to bad it isnt rand paul my gut tells me ron paul doesnt have a chance


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

what good do you think a write on ballot will ? wasted time wasted vote


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Protech said:


> Then I will write him on my ballot.


And yet another vote pissed away.

You're young yet -- If you want your vote to count for something in your lifetime, then set your sights on local candidates.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

amen


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> And yet another vote pissed away.
> 
> You're young yet -- If you want your vote to count for something in your lifetime, then set your sights on local candidates.


The groundswell is going to start locally.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going Ron Paul too. He's the only one that actually wants to make meaningful changes to this country. I would rather "waste" my vote than cast it for some idiot. Too many people vote for the lesser of two evils, when there are more than two people that can be voted for. If everyone that voted for the better crappy guy, actually voted for someone that would make real, meaningful changes, we might have a chance. I refuse to accept that it's too late, that would mean the only choice left is to start a revolution. If you just cast your vote for the second worst guy, you're condoning all the bullshiot they pull.

Anyone with half a brain can realise that both Dumbocrats and Retardican politicans are crooked as the day is long. If everyone that's sick of paying more in taxes while seeing the work pool dwindle, hearing stories about politicans getting rich while you send away mortgage payments on your house that's worth half of what it was 5 years go, watching your parents/grandparents get put into substandard care facilities or struggle to pay for their perscriptions while a few people get to buy whatever they want, demanded better from their politicans things would be better. Our politicians can only get away with what we let them. 

It isn't the guy that votes for someone he thinks will make a difference that wastes his vote, at least that guy is trying. If you just vote for the whoever guy because he's not as bad as the other one, congrats, you're part of the problem. Next time you want someone to blame for your short work week, or falling housing prices, look in the mirror.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I'm going Ron Paul too. He's the only one that actually wants to make meaningful changes to this country. I would rather "waste" my vote than cast it for some idiot. Too many people vote for the lesser of two evils, when there are more than two people that can be voted for. If everyone that voted for the better crappy guy, actually voted for someone that would make real, meaningful changes, we might have a chance. I refuse to accept that it's too late, that would mean the only choice left is to start a revolution. If you just cast your vote for the second worst guy, you're condoning all the bullshiot they pull.
> 
> Anyone with half a brain can realise that both Dumbocrats and Retardican politicans are crooked as the day is long. If everyone that's sick of paying more in taxes while seeing the work pool dwindle, hearing stories about politicans getting rich while you send away mortgage payments on your house that's worth half of what it was 5 years go, watching your parents/grandparents get put into substandard care facilities or struggle to pay for their perscriptions while a few people get to buy whatever they want, demanded better from their politicans things would be better. Our politicians can only get away with what we let them.
> 
> It isn't the guy that votes for someone he thinks will make a difference that wastes his vote, at least that guy is trying. If you just vote for the whoever guy because he's not as bad as the other one, congrats, you're part of the problem. Next time you want someone to blame for your short work week, or falling housing prices, look in the mirror.


The problem of course is a vote for Ron Paul is a vote for Obama. We already know who Obama is and what a failure he has turned out to be. As long as you are okay with Obama getting reelected, vote for Ron Paul.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been reading some of Ron Paul's old news letters...

They kinda make me feel like slipping on the Nike Sneakers and pulling a purple shroud over my head... :laughing:

Man that guy is out there... :blink:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Why is this crap in General Plumbing Discussion?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I've been reading some of Ron Paul's old news letters...
> 
> They kinda make me feel like slipping on the Nike Sneakers and pulling a purple shroud over my head... :laughing:


 I call the Top Bunk.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> It isn't the guy that votes for someone he thinks will make a difference that wastes his vote, at least that guy is trying. If you just vote for the whoever guy because he's not as bad as the other one, congrats, you're part of the problem. Next time you want someone to blame for your short work week, or falling housing prices, look in the mirror.


 If it were only that simple.

You think we have political, partisan gridlock now? Just wait until we elect someone who isn't willing to work with the Establishment.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> If it were only that simple.
> 
> You think we have political, partisan gridlock now? Just wait until we elect someone who isn't willing to work with the Establishment.


Well what do you suggest we do about it? Sitting by and taking it up the A** isn't getting us anywhere, and it's only getting worse. We need to stop accepting this garbage. With the support of the people the right canidate could get anything done. Why can't someone get elected and address the people in a state of the union saying the congress is shooting this stuff down in favor of the special interests. If you agree this issue should be changed call or write your congressman until they vote the way YOU want. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, the problem is most of the public doesn't squeak or squeaks about the wrong issues allowing the real bad stuff to pass under the radar. 

If enough people demanded change, change they will get.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Zackly! And the longer we sit in this circle jerk the more of our freedoms and liberties will be gone and more of our money will be siphoned off in all these scams they are running... :yes:
> 
> So go with the red & blue bs until you have nothing left...



Amen


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

sorry about location of post my first one


----------

